# APR TTRS Updated V2 Final Tune - Review



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

For those who have been around here a while, you will remember I was an early adopter of the APR tune and was quite vocal over the problems I had. When I went Stage2 and had further issues, and even switched tunes at that point. I think [email protected] took a lot of abuse as a result from me personally, and a lot of us, while serving as the middle man between Customers & Engineers. (Cue Office Space Excerpt :laugh.

I'm happy to report for those in doubt, that things have done a complete 180 at APR from when this all started. The new Engineers worked with the customers directly myself included, and were willing to go as far as to fly out and make sure every last bug was worked out. I've been working with [email protected] and he has been amazingly responsive and willing to talk on the phone, and exchange emails/logs quickly. Previously, there was definitely a break down between customers reporting problems, and APR re-producing them, there is no such issue any longer. As one of the biggest critics previously, I can safely say they have really turned things around and restored confidence in my eyes, and hopefully others.

The tune is problem free now, and has exceeded my every expectation. All of my previous problems are gone, and there is more power everywhere. The low end torque is nothing short of marvelous. Last weekend at a big AutoX event, I caught myself wishing I had some LSD's, I was spinning the outside tires in 2nd gear coming out of corners (These are 275 NT05's). If you are like me, and like to log things on your own, you'll be very happy with what you see, and very happy with how it responds. 

The new tune has seen LOTS of HARD miles between 54 degree to 95 degree weather and I've yet to see a hiccup, misfire, or any other abnormal behavior. The new "Motorsports Rev Limiter" is very nice for those who race close to redline ( I frequently at Autox in 2nd gear). The car doesn't "slow down" approaching the soft limiter, rather you get that traditional crack of fuel cut as you hit the limiter. For me at least, it's a huge difference on a long straight and allows me to keep it in gear a bit later vs wasting a second grabbing the next gear. The old initial artificial boost curve seems to be smoothed out as well. All in all, no complaints.

tl:dr Cliffs:

* ZERO PROBLEMS!
* More Torque (lots)
* New Awesome Rev Limiter
* Smoother Boost Onset (less overshot feeling)


If you were on the fence, fear no longer. If there were problems, I would let you guys know, but I've been unable to find any faults after weeks of testing under very hard "race" conditions you might say.


If you've got questions, let me know.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so does it feel stronger past 6k?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> For those who have been around here a while, you will remember I was an early adopter of the APR tune and was quite vocal over the problems I had. When I went Stage2 and had further issues, and even switched tunes at that point. I think [email protected] took a lot of abuse as a result from me personally, and a lot of us, while serving as the middle man between Customers & Engineers. (Cue Office Space Excerpt :laugh.
> 
> I'm happy to report for those in doubt, that things have done a complete 180 at APR from when this all started. The new Engineers worked with the customers directly myself included, and were willing to go as far as to fly out and make sure every last bug was worked out. I've been working with [email protected] and he has been amazingly responsive and willing to talk on the phone, and exchange emails/logs quickly. Previously, there was definitely a break down between customers reporting problems, and APR re-producing them, there is no such issue any longer. As one of the biggest critics previously, I can safely say they have really turned things around and restored confidence in my eyes, and hopefully others.
> 
> ...


+1 Though I don't have nearly as long a history with the initial issues. I agree entirely that the tune is better than I expected and I have experienced great customer service from Eric. Though Arin and Sean sometimes get caught up on the emotional aspects of competition, I believe they are well meaning fellows.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> so does it feel stronger past 6k?


The 6-7K area is definitely zippier, I think mostly due to the car not slowly prepping you the soft limiter.

Just pull pull pull CRAK CRAK CRAK, shift.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Great to hear!


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

So how does it compare to your other tune.
The reason ask is I have the other right now and was
thinking when they get the EMCS working I would 
most likely switch then.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

1QWIKWHP said:


> So how does it compare to your other tune.
> The reason ask is I have the other right now and was
> thinking when they get the EMCS working I would
> most likely switch then.


Without getting into a pissing match, they really couldn't be more different.
Power delivery on UM is done over time, and is much more mellow.
APR's hits so low in the rev range and so hard, it almost scares you if you haven't' driven it for a while. 

APR has a 30 day return policy IIRC.
Give it a shot, if you don't like it, you aren't out anything in the long run.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> For those who have been around here a while, you will remember I was an early adopter of the APR tune and was quite vocal over the problems I had. When I went Stage2 and had further issues, and even switched tunes at that point. I think [email protected] took a lot of abuse as a result from me personally, and a lot of us, while serving as the middle man between Customers & Engineers. (Cue Office Space Excerpt :laugh.
> 
> I'm happy to report for those in doubt, that things have done a complete 180 at APR from when this all started. The new Engineers worked with the customers directly myself included, and were willing to go as far as to fly out and make sure every last bug was worked out. I've been working with [email protected] and he has been amazingly responsive and willing to talk on the phone, and exchange emails/logs quickly. Previously, there was definitely a break down between customers reporting problems, and APR re-producing them, there is no such issue any longer. As one of the biggest critics previously, I can safely say they have really turned things around and restored confidence in my eyes, and hopefully others.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear APR got their act together on the TT-RS tunes. Question though... other tunes for the TT-RS have the "motorsport" rev limiter. It isn't unique to APR or invented by APR.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> Glad to hear APR got their act together on the TT-RS tunes. Question though... other tunes for the TT-RS have the "motorsport" rev limiter. It isn't unique to APR or invented by APR.


That's less of a question, more of a statement.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> The 6-7K area is definitely zippier, I think mostly due to the car not slowly prepping you the soft limiter.
> 
> Just pull pull pull CRAK CRAK CRAK, shift.


Never in the history of forums has a post made me want to call a tuner more than this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is our number: 334 502 5181


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> That's less of a question, more of a statement.


I apologize. I was distracted and didn't finish my thought.

My question is whether the rev limiter in the APR v2 tune behaves or feels any differently than the rev limited in the UM tune? 

Also, does the APR v2 tune have Launch Control or No Lift Shift features?

And no, I am not intending to start another 30 page thread on APR vs UM. I am genuinely interested to hear a first hand comparison, since you have had both tunes on your car.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> I apologize. I was distracted and didn't finish my thought.
> 
> My question is whether the rev limiter in the APR v2 tune behaves or feels any differently than the rev limited in the UM tune?
> 
> ...


Yes, the rev limiter is different on the APR V2 tune.
If you look at the V1 VS V2 you can see how it tapers down much faster. Now it pulls until traditional "fuel cut" occurs and you get the crak crak crak out of the exhaust. Much nicer for me, as it spends lots of it's weekends at the top of 2nd at AutoX Courses.

There is no NLS/LC features, nor did I ever have them added on the UM tune. They were of limited use to me, as I already spun all of 1st gear rather easily and didn't feel I needed any more grunt out of the gate. For someone who does lots of 1/4 mile passes on very sticky tires, it may suite them well.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

It sounds the map is very good. Congrats.

Ca we see a movie of the car (speedometer while accelerating)? I'm curious to see how it compares with my car when it was stage 2. Thx


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here is our number: 334 502 5181


Arin,
Is there a plan for a switching option between the Stage 2 (or 1) and the stock tune, if so would it be detectible by Audi when they scan.
Thank you.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been trying to find a way of fitting one of my cameras to the steering wheel etc,to take a speedo vid for ages.
I need to do one this week and take a couple times,as I could be going back to APR stage 2 on my next trip to the UK.
If I do, i can compare APR to my siemoneit map.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> I've been trying to find a way of fitting one of my cameras to the steering wheel etc,to take a speedo vid for ages.
> I need to do one this week and take a couple times,as I could be going back to APR stage 2 on my next trip to the UK.
> If I do, i can compare APR to my siemoneit map.


I usually fit the go pro on the windshield just above the steering wheel and the camera goes between the steering and the dashboard.
Your's s-tronic so you should compare with Craig's car ... which looked very fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TunaTT said:


> Arin,
> Is there a plan for a switching option between the Stage 2 (or 1) and the stock tune, if so would it be detectible by Audi when they scan.
> Thank you.


Yeah, I said its necessary for stage 3 and Sean busted it out on the bench. Well test on the car and launch soon.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I said its necessary for stage 3 and Sean busted it out on the bench. Well test on the car and launch soon.



MMMM Switchable 100 octane tune..MMM


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I said its necessary for stage 3 and Sean busted it out on the bench. Well test on the car and launch soon.


Sounds good, I will wait and get a littler seat time in with it stock. Looking forward to the switching option.

Thank you.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I said its necessary for stage 3 and Sean busted it out on the bench. Well test on the car and launch soon.


Awesome! Yeah, the Stage 3 needs the switchable high-octane, and especially needs the switch-able Valet mode.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Awesome! Yeah, the Stage 3 needs the switchable high-octane, and especially needs the switch-able Valet mode.


Oh I hear you loud and clear on that one!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Valet and security mode for me!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Poverty said:


> Valet and security mode for me!


X2 on both. I used the security (Anti-Theft) on my TT daily.


----------



## cornike (Jul 14, 2013)

*Updated Specs*

Arin, do you all have performance specs for a Stage 1 ECU tune plus your Intercooler? Have just installed both on my TTRS and am curious as to the impact of the two combined. 

Also, do you have any info on whether or not the ECU upgrade for a 2013 TTRS will allow the ability to switch to different tuning / octane levels and if so, when?


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Hm.. You guys should pick up a Pcars boost gauge that can do 0-60 times... It seems to me the real test is actual performance... It can also switch into coolant/oil/air temp modes as well... And a bunch of other stuff... Install on the TTRS wold be very easy because you don't need to do a boost tap..


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

sentari said:


> Hm.. You guys should pick up a Pcars boost gauge that can do 0-60 times... It seems to me the real test is actual performance... It can also switch into coolant/oil/air temp modes as well... And a bunch of other stuff... Install on the TTRS wold be very easy because you don't need to do a boost tap..


 You would need a boost tap to see the actual boost unless P3 & APR work together to read it directly. 
I'd still rather have an actual physical boost tap to be honest.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

sentari said:


> Hm.. You guys should pick up a Pcars boost gauge that can do 0-60 times... It seems to me the real test is actual performance... It can also switch into coolant/oil/air temp modes as well... And a bunch of other stuff... Install on the TTRS wold be very easy because you don't need to do a boost tap..


 
Oh hey, like the one I installed yesterday?...


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

joneze93tsi said:


> You would need a boost tap to see the actual boost unless P3 & APR work together to read it directly.
> I'd still rather have an actual physical boost tap to be honest.


 
I was told it was pretty much figured out. Just waiting on APR to confirm. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

cornike said:


> Also, do you have any info on whether or not the ECU upgrade for a 2013 TTRS will allow the ability to switch to different tuning / octane levels and if so, when?


 We have it working now. Just final beta testing before the release.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Program Switching & P3 = Happy JONES


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok then, lets see some 0-60 times... 3.7 for mine with launch control. 93 octane...


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

sentari said:


> Ok then, lets see some 0-60 times... 3.7 for mine with launch control.


 Don’t forget to state your octane rating!


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

sentari said:


> Ok then, lets see some 0-60 times... 3.7 for mine with launch control.


 I thought someone before said it was 3.4 for the APR Stage 2 TTRS


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure what times your are getting with the manual,but around 3 secs is normal for the Stage 2 Stronic. 
So mid 3's should be possible in the manual


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

sentari said:


> Ok then, lets see some 0-60 times... 3.7 for mine with launch control. 93 octane...


 Someone in the UK just posted a v-box 0-60 of 2.1 secs with this new map and apr exhaust on a s-tronic double clutch car


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Poverty said:


> Someone in the UK just posted a v-box 0-60 of 2.1 secs with this new map and apr exhaust on a s-tronic double clutch car


 do you have a link?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

gps hiccup


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Most likely. The fastest 0-60mph I know of is 2.8 secs by a APR car.


----------



## TTRageS (Aug 9, 2013)

*APR stage1 version 2*

the bugs are still not out of this software. I just did my stage 1 ECU flash and there are significant issues with boost fade/ drop-off after hitting 4,000 RPM. I specifically waited for the version 2 to come out so that the missfiring issues with version 1 would be corrected. I would stay away from this chip till they work out all the bugs or look at some of the others


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe... Just maybe you should do a little more investigating and testing before you blame the tune. 

Not saying it could not be the tune in your car, but it could also be something else. Immediately throwing the blame at APR is irresponsible. I would say the same thing about APR if they immediately blamed mechanical in your car. Testing and troubleshooting should be done before blame is put anywhere. 

Btw, as I asked in your other thread. Have you contacted them? Did you try to reflash it? Did you talk to dealer that flashed it?


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

agreed. since this flash is the same as multiple people are using and all the other customers aren't seeing the same issues i would have to think the real variable is the car and that would be the first place i'd look to find the problem.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

TTRageS said:


> the bugs are still not out of this software. I just did my stage 1 ECU flash and there are significant issues with boost fade/ drop-off after hitting 4,000 RPM. I specifically waited for the version 2 to come out so that the missfiring issues with version 1 would be corrected. I would stay away from this chip till they work out all the bugs or look at some of the others


 Pick up the phone and call APR


----------

